# Cleaning oxidized aluminum clad windows



## PaintGuy321 (Apr 24, 2008)

I have had several HO's ask me what they can do with aluminum clad windows that have oxidized and dulled over time. Seems to reach a peak by about 4-5 years after new window installation and manufacturer doesn't seem to matter much - they all seem to do it to a degree. I've tried dilute solutions of Simple Green and white scotch brite pads (scratch free) and that seems to do a pretty good job. I also stumbled onto wiping with lacquer thinner (had to clean off some oily residue on one window) and that also seems to clean and brighten but I'm worried about use of solvent on extruded aluminum windows. 

I'm curious if others have tackled this problem and have solutions. This seems to be an untapped market in my area and I'm thinking of capitalizing on it. Recent HO told his wife they need to sell (just because windows were oxidized). I'm thinking if that's the case and you're looking at $20-30K for new windows in a home - one could charge pretty good rate if you have a lasting solution. I'm also thinking that a couple coats of automotive wax would help prolong a cleaning. 

Other ideas ??
Thanks!


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

You can clean them, but short of putting a coating on them, there is really nothing else you can do to restore them. I have a two step cleaning process (acid/caustic) that I use for oxidized aluminum.


----------



## premierpainter (Apr 17, 2007)

You can try Chomp Pro but be careful not to let it dry on the glass it will etch them. Cleans gutters great.


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

Go to a car or motorcycle shop.

Never dull, Mother's aluminnum polish, and many others. You will polish your butt off to get the shine, then it just needs to be maintained. A drill with a cotton buffing wheel and one of those polishes will make it go much faster.

Also try Eastwood's.

http://www.eastwood.com/buffing/metal-buffing/buff-kits.html


----------



## LA Painter (Jul 28, 2009)

The frame is usually the widest and most noticeable part, so I’ll often prime & paint it to match the house color - making it blend in.

Unless someone plans on polishing the windows on a regular basis, it’s just going to corrode again.


----------

